# French Oak Barrel



## sdelli (Mar 16, 2014)

Looking to get a French Oak barrel to add to the barrel family..... Anyone have a good connection for purchasing in the area of 10 -15 gallon sizes?

Thanks!


----------



## altavino (Mar 16, 2014)

http://www.tonnellerieradoux.com/contact.htm

Radoux have the best price for quality French oak , call them for current pricing.

Hungarian oak is a good alternative 
http://www.vadaiwinebarrels.com/toasted-barrels.html


----------



## ForzaItalia (Mar 17, 2014)

M&M has one. I was thinking of getting this one or a Hungarian one.

http://www.juicegrape.com/Barrel-French-New-13-Gal/


----------

